# Audi S8 - The Luxury-Class Sports Model



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Distinct sports appeal and supreme comfort – these are the two defining characteristics of the Audi A8. At the time of its market launch three years ago, this large saloon shot straight to the top of the luxury segment thanks to its dynamic qualities. The brand with the four-ring emblem is now unveiling a sporty top model of the very highest calibre in the luxury segment: the new Audi S8. 
* Full Story *


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Audi S8 - The Luxury-Class Sports Model ([email protected])*

Definitely Steroids on Wheels







,Pity VW didn't make a Phaeton version R60 would have been a big heavy beauty.


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Audi S8 - The Luxury-Class Sports Model (phaeton)*

sweeeettttt! lets see the inside!


----------



## RunningOfTheRings (Oct 14, 2005)

With the Ceramic Brakes and the Bang & Olufsen options, this will be one expensive beast.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Audi S8 - The Luxury-Class Sports Model ([email protected])*

My life will be incomplete until I own one. Which will probably be never. But wow, that is one hot car.


----------



## retrohasen (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: Audi S8 - The Luxury-Class Sports Model (robbyb413)*

That is the car I have been dreaming of for years.








The baby seats would fit quite nicely in there.


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

*Re: Audi S8 - The Luxury-Class Sports Model (retrohasen)*

That thing looks absolutely stunning. Visually, it's a home run, somehow understated overall, but wonderfully aggressive details.. I wonder when they arrive in the U.S.


----------



## RunningOfTheRings (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Audi S8 - The Luxury-Class Sports Model (MylesPH1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MylesPH1* »_That thing looks absolutely stunning. Visually, it's a home run, somehow understated overall, but wonderfully aggressive details.. I wonder when they arrive in the U.S.

My local dealer has told me October 2006. I hope its sooner though, a friend of mine is 1st on their list.


----------



## austegard (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: Audi S8 - The Luxury-Class Sports Model ([email protected])*









Why is it that a Corvette Z06 with a 7 liter V8 can get 12% more horsepower while consuming only 60% as much fuel on the highway? Granted, it's 1000 lb lighter and is only a 2-seater, but still? It doesn't make me impressed with the benefits of direct injection when a pushrod engine can do better.
http://www.chevrolet.com/corvette/specifications/
(For the record - I own a VW and have no (real) interest in owning a Corvette.)


----------



## Imola Yellow 20AEGTI (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Audi S8 - The Luxury-Class Sports Model ([email protected])*

What a great car that is going to be. I've drove the current A8 and I can only imagine how much better this thing is going to be.


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: Audi S8 - The Luxury-Class Sports Model (austegard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *austegard* »_








Why is it that a Corvette Z06 with a 7 liter V8 can get 12% more horsepower while consuming only 60% as much fuel on the highway? Granted, it's 1000 lb lighter and is only a 2-seater, but still? It doesn't make me impressed with the benefits of direct injection when a pushrod engine can do better.
http://www.chevrolet.com/corvette/specifications/
(For the record - I own a VW and have no (real) interest in owning a Corvette.) 
gearing, weight, gearing, weight, gearing gearing gearing weight
oh yeah, did I mention gearing and weight?
the vette's 6th gear (which is where they get the highway numbers from) is like .5:1
Also, the vette has the idiotic shift skip thing


----------



## okanTDI (Nov 26, 2004)

i'd REALLY like to see some videos of this baby in action.
i'd say audi is taking on mbenz better than bmw


----------



## Scrampa1.8T (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Audi S8 - The Luxury-Class Sports Model (austegard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *austegard* »_








Why is it that a Corvette Z06 with a 7 liter V8 can get 12% more horsepower while consuming only 60% as much fuel on the highway? Granted, it's 1000 lb lighter and is only a 2-seater, but still? It doesn't make me impressed with the benefits of direct injection when a pushrod engine can do better.
http://www.chevrolet.com/corvette/specifications/
(For the record - I own a VW and have no (real) interest in owning a Corvette.) 

I believe it has cylinder kill...the ECM shuts down certain cylinders while cruising on the highway to conserve fuel. It's pretty much an induced misfire but without dumping any fuel in.


----------



## choleric (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Audi S8 - The Luxury-Class Sports Model ([email protected])*

Some real life photos from tokyo
http://www.carview.co.jp/tms/2...5Fs8/ 
including an interior shot


----------



## A8inPA (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Audi S8 - The Luxury-Class Sports Model (choleric)*

perfection!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: Audi S8 - The Luxury-Class Sports Model ([email protected])*









That is all.


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: Audi S8 - The Luxury-Class Sports Model (austegard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *austegard* »_








Why is it that a Corvette Z06 with a 7 liter V8 can get 12% more horsepower while consuming only 60% as much fuel on the highway? Granted, it's 1000 lb lighter and is only a 2-seater, but still? It doesn't make me impressed with the benefits of direct injection when a pushrod engine can do better.
http://www.chevrolet.com/corvette/specifications/
(For the record - I own a VW and have no (real) interest in owning a Corvette.) 

I think this is a valid point.







REGARDLESS of how the Corvette does it, I would somehow expect a little more from the high tech Audi. Of course, I suppose people who will spend $US100k on a car probably don't car about MPG








But the design of the car is beautiful. I especially like that crisp little line on the lower side of the doors and the way the side sills flow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Audi S8 - The Luxury-Class Sports Model (KeithVH)*









i've gotta go. somethings er... come up!


----------



## bigmak (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Audi S8 - The Luxury-Class Sports Model (AudiVwMeister)*

i will sell my soul for this car.
i only wish it came in manual though...
...or at least dsg....
....sigh*


----------



## Yahh. (Oct 20, 2005)

This thing is just amazing.....The carbon details in the inside are just so hot! Just like everything else on this thing... And check out the Bang & Olufsen speakers in the door....Nice


----------



## LilBlkCL (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: (Yahh.)*

with that V-10 I'd never listen to the radio


----------



## VDubsRock (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (LilBlkCL)*

so is this the answer to BMW's M5? I like


----------



## Yahh. (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: (VDubsRock)*

Not really....The S6 or RS6 will be the answer to the M5.... This is more the compeditor to the sporty S-Class/7-Series models.


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (Yahh.)*

Love it! The more aggressive grill looks great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dark Cipher (May 17, 2003)

*Re: (TooLow1.8T)*

WHy type of AWD system is it using? Torsen? Haldex?


----------



## TheBigYahi (Mar 28, 2005)

am i the only one that is underwhelmed by the interior? this car looks amazing from the outside, but when i saw that interior shot i had an "eh" moment.


----------



## RunningOfTheRings (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (TheBigYahi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBigYahi* »_am i the only one that is underwhelmed by the interior? this car looks amazing from the outside, but when i saw that interior shot i had an "eh" moment.

I think it will look much better in Black, with that carbon trim.
The only thing that 'underwhelmed' me was the seats.. the S4 Recaro's would have been a nice touch.


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (TheBigYahi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBigYahi* »_am i the only one that is underwhelmed by the interior? this car looks amazing from the outside, but when i saw that interior shot i had an "eh" moment.

thats because its platnium, not ebony. stick a black interior in there and you'll see a world of differance.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Audi S8 - The Luxury-Class Sports Model ([email protected])*


_Quote »_WHy type of AWD system is it using? Torsen? Haldex?

Torsen.
I'd love one if I had the option to have a manual and RS4 seats.


----------



## slickfisher (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Audi S8 - The Luxury-Class Sports Model (austegard)*

Besides the gearing, dropping cylinders (remember the late '70s early '80s) is old hat for GM, and obviously the weight. I bet superior aerodynamics and obviously most importantly AWD (big energy consumer vs. RWD). Given the size, luxury, AWD, and performance GM couldn't touch this car's performace or economy. Dropping cylinders is not the best solution for better fuel economy. 
It's really embarassing that GM's idea to today's issues is still a pushrod engine that they increase in size to keep up with the technology of the competition. Then kill cylinders to make the EPA sticker look good. The engines are not well built and generally do not hold up well besides being noisey. 
I used to be a Chevrolet guy growing up. But they only care about the stockholders and the bottom line as demonstrated time and time again with their engineering and poor durability/reliability/quality. But most of all they never address ongoing issues that plague certain design elements, usually forcing the consumer to pick-up the tap to what amounts to R&D.


----------



## austegard (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: Audi S8 - The Luxury-Class Sports Model (KeithVH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KeithVH* »_REGARDLESS of how the Corvette does it, I would somehow expect a little more from the high tech Audi.

My point exactly. Audi has been trumping direct-injection for years now as a super-fuel efficient system, but this does not impress. On the freeway, 25-30% extra weight doesn't make much difference, at that point it's mostly drag, rolling resistance and the inherent efficiency of the drivetrain that matters.

_Quote, originally posted by *slickfisher* »_Dropping cylinders is not the best solution for better fuel economy.
 - Why not? If it works?
But yes, at a hundred thousand euros, I doubt any of the potential buyers of the S8 care much.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (VDubsRock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scrampa1.8T* »_
I believe it has cylinder kill...the ECM shuts down certain cylinders while cruising on the highway to conserve fuel. It's pretty much an induced misfire but without dumping any fuel in.

I don't think the regular LS2 or the LS7 engines have the cylinder deactivation. But I could be wrong.

_Quote, originally posted by *bigmak* »_i will sell my soul for this car.
i only wish it came in manual though...
...or at least dsg....
....sigh*

As much as I would like a manual or DSG, they will never offer it. People who buy these cars are business men who want to have status and performance, but they don't want to be rowing through the gears. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubsRock* »_so is this the answer to BMW's M5? I like









As someone else mentioned, the S6, RS6 is the competition to the M5. The S8's main competition I would think would be the S55 AMG and the new S65 AMG.









As for my own opinions, I like it a lot. 18" ceramic brakes? Holy crap! Those must be the biggest on the market now? I've heard the Bentley Flying Spur had 16 inch brakes, but 18"? That's overboard but cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by g60_corrado_91 at 9:20 PM 10/24/2005_


----------



## bk3104 (Mar 1, 1999)

*Re: Audi S8 - The Luxury-Class Sports Model ([email protected])*

George...those exterior shots are just beautiful. The car looks stunning. I can only imagine what it must look like in person. Now, how about a few interior pictures since that's where we spend most of our time. I can't even imagine what it'd be like to be able to actually own one of these. WOW.
Whoops...just saw your other post George with the link to the German site that has all the new S8 interior pictures. WOW...again. 










_Modified by bk3104 at 9:41 AM 10/25/2005_


----------



## RudyHer (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: Audi S8 - The Luxury-Class Sports Model (AudiVwMeister)*

More inside pictures: (sorry 56ker)


----------



## nafees khaiser (Nov 8, 2005)

Man, this car is sweet. I can't wait till it hits the dealers. I will definitly check this one out.\
Nafees Khaiser


----------



## YeloCorado (Apr 13, 2001)

*Re: (nafees khaiser)*

Let me know if anyone can find me a set of thoses wheels... WOW!


----------



## Taurian (Feb 20, 2006)

*Got my order in...*

Left the dealer today. Phantom Black w/Black interior. Premium Package, B/O Stereo, Leather Upgrade to dash/doors, Sirius. Not many options at all. My dealer in Long Island already has 5 sold order cars. The factory should accept the orders by August. Delivery in September/October. My S500 lease is up 10/1. Can't wait!!


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: Got my order in... (Taurian)*

Naah. I'll keep the Phaeton W12 for now.


----------



## vwtrance (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Audi S8 - The Luxury-Class Sports Model ([email protected])*



[email protected] said:


> What a beautiful car! IMO, this is the nicest luxury sedan available. Mercedes S class (new one) or BMW 7 series just do not compare.


----------



## RS666 (Jun 6, 2006)

I saw one at the 12 Hours of Sebring... What a beauty!


----------



## NeoAtreides (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: Audi S8 - The Luxury-Class Sports Model (RudyHer)*

What's with the almost post-apocalytpic background coloration? I keep expecting Skynet to blow us all to kingdom come in just a few seconds...a pity with the nice new car.

Just joking. Beautiful interior, and the right balance between sport bolstering and comfort. If some of the controls on the console could be in a more "heads up" position, it might be more pleasant, but this layout works nicely.


----------

